# Marking Babies



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

So I know to mark the eggs but when the Babies hatch how do I keep track of what baby was born first and so forth? Also how long do you keep the other eggs in that are not fertile before you pull them?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

What I was told and someone please correct me if I'm wrong but 10 days as long as they're not DIS if they are infertile eggs because they will help keep the babies warm


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's what i heard about the eggs..as long as they were infertile then they would be sterile so there would be no issues if they broke. But if dead in shell, they should be removed because it can cause bacteria to spread/grow. I don't know about marking the actual babies..some breeders mark their males with a blue mark and their females with red but i don't know what they use.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha I have 2 year old triplets plus 11 year old preteen daughter who looks 15 and a 8 yr old daughter I join you on the crazy team will bring the bedding with me


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as telling the babies apart when they hatch, there will be a size difference between them. It is amazing just how much a day or two makes. But once they start getting closer in size as they grow, you should be able to tell them apart by colorings of pin feathers. You can also band your babies. You can purchase bird bands online and you slip them on their feet when they are young. You can then tell them apart by their bands. I do not band my babies but others do. I don't as of yet because I have not had enough hatchlings to get me confused. Banding the babies can also provide useful information such as when they were born, etc.. for future owners too. Some people do mark them with a tiny drop of food coloring, but I have not tried this and I do not know the pluses or minuses in doing this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This page on my mousebird website tells what to use for marking eggs. The same principle applies for using a marker to mark the down on chicks: http://www.mousebirds.com/candling-eggs.html


----------

